# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Free credit report....NOT

## adrianh

So, I go online and enter my details to obtain a free credit report. What happens: These clowns: Kudough Credit Solutions send me 2 emails saying that they can't get hold of me but that I can buy a report from them for R70. They phone me today and tell me that they can sell it to me for R70. I asked them how they got my details so they say that I asked for a free report on the internet. So I ask her why she is phoning me if I asked for a free report and she puts the phone down.

This company is a SCAM. They try to charge you R70 for something they advertise as being FREE. :Mad:

----------


## KimH

https://mytransunion.co.za/MainPages.../MyCredit.aspx

Oddly enough I did one for myself an hour ago - here's the link

----------

Citizen X (27-Jun-14), Dave A (15-Aug-13)

----------


## adrianh

Thanks Kim. That is exactly what I wanted.

----------


## Dave A

Where did you go that ended up with this Kudough crowd, Adrian?

----------


## adrianh

I think it was this one.

http://creditreportsa.co.za/

----------


## AndyD

Can you confirm from your browser history if it was that site? What happened after you filled out your details and clicked the button, did you get any kind of free credit report?
I haven't done one myself for a while but I vaguely remember you can get a free Transunion report (as per Kims link above) once each year, if you need more than that you'll probably need to pay or subscribe.

----------


## HR Solutions

Transunion one free a year, then R25 thereafter.

----------


## adrianh

I entered my details and received an email the following day with a lot of splurp containing this line:




> You have expressed interest previously by logging a request to obtain your credit report.  We were unable to make contact with you so we trying again. 
> Tired of waiting?  Register now via our website www.kudough.co.za and get a 10% discount on any product purchased.


I then received the same mail a day later.

Then out of the blue I get a call from the same company saying the exact same thing.

That is when I asked her how she got my details and why she was calling me. She said she got the details because I asked for a FREE report. When I asked her why she is trying to charge me R70 for a free report she put the phone down.

Interesting how they are unable to contact me to give me a FREE report but they are able to contact me via email and cel phone to sell me a R70 report.

----------

Dave A (16-Aug-13)

----------


## Rafael

> https://mytransunion.co.za/MainPages.../MyCredit.aspx
> 
> Oddly enough I did one for myself an hour ago - here's the link


Just got mine from Trans union, no hassle

----------


## Ann Williams

Yup. Had the same thing.... UNSUBSCRIBE and don't phone me!

----------


## Dave A

Do a Google search on "P.O. Box 1234, Panorama" (make sure you include the quotation marks). Seems David Bester is probably into affiliate marketing.

On Kudough - All that effort for a measly R69 seemed a bit odd, until I noticed



it's a monthly subscription. (or my eyes are playing tricks on me).

----------


## tec0

Can't you get a credit report from your local bank or something like that? I don't have credit so I seriously don't know?

----------


## Houses4Rent

Transunion is oen the bigger. There are more, but largely just feed off the big four.

Do more than one as often shops e.g. use one and not the other. So your report might look clean on the one, but not the other crdeit bureau.

For my business we use Experian (a global player) and Transunion (I think also global).

I personally draw my annual free reports from:
www.xds.co.za - now www.credit4life.co.za
www.compuscan.co.za - info@compuscan.co.za / 021-8886000
www.experian.co.za
www.transunion.co.za

Its not a calender year, but a rolling 12m period.

----------


## JamesL

Hi
Do you guys perhaps know if https://www.credithealth.co.za/ is any good?

----------


## Dave A

> Do you guys perhaps know if https://www.credithealth.co.za/ is any good?


Looking around their website, probably not - given that this thread is about getting your *free credit report* that you are legally entitled to ask for and receive once a year from any credit bureau that collects consumer credit information in terms of the National Credit Act.

----------


## Citizen X

> Can't you get a credit report from your local bank or something like that? I don't have credit so I seriously don't know?


Hi Tec0,

Currently, the most reliable credit bureaus for a free credit report are : Transunion ITC, Experian and XDS..

----------


## malcolm@icheck

Kudough is a for profit company. If you want your free credit report, then you need to go directly to one of the four credit bureaus  operating in South Africa currently. Trans union, Compuscan, Experian or XDS. They are obligated by law to give you one free credit report per a calendar year. Kudough isnt a credit bureaus, its simply a reseller and therefore charges for their reports. If you contact any of the companies I mentioned, someone will help you for free.

----------


## Houses4Rent

Are Transunion, Compuscan, Experian or XDS non profit companies then? I doubt that.

----------


## Dave A

> Are Transunion, Compuscan, Experian or XDS non profit companies then? I doubt that.


Damn straight they're for-profit companies. The only reason the credit bureaus give away free credit reports to *anyone* is because they're obliged to by law. They certainly weren't doing it *before* the introduction of the NCA  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Or should I rather say, on the rare occasion I wanted to get a credit report on myself before the introduction of the NCA, I did have to pay. If there were any freebies being given out back then, they certainly didn't let me in on the deal.

----------

